# "Think skinny dipping"



## twiztdlilangel (May 5, 2014)

What do you ladies think this is?


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 5, 2014)

Hmmm I'm thinking something waterproof, but "skinny dipping" also makes me think it could be something in the Naked line. The only thing I can think of that would fit that they don't currently have in their line would be a liquid concealer or possibly a waterproof foundation. 

  * I did some quick digging and saw that there was a post on dulcecandy's IG showing a pic that included Naked Skin Body Beauty Balm. It seems like that would go along with the teaser they posted. Here's a link http://instagram.com/dulcecandy


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2014)

Looking at the IG post looks like A body balm, illuminating balm and bronzing one too. Great sleuthing BrknFlwr!


----------



## Heidi K (May 5, 2014)

Body Balm? Like BB cream for your body? Hmm.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Looking at the IG post looks like A body balm, illuminating balm and bronzing one too. Great sleuthing BrknFlwr!


  Yep I believe the illuminating and bronzing balms were shown in those leaked pics of new products a while back. There was also two new shades of Naked Flushed in the pics, which were Streak and Strip.


----------



## Heidi K (May 5, 2014)

I was hoping those Naked Flushed shades would come out soon.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 5, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> I was hoping those Naked Flushed shades would come out soon.


  Me too! I really want Streak and it seems like Strip might work for darker beauties. I just hope the bronzers are a little else orange than in the previous shades.


----------



## Genn (May 5, 2014)

well this will no big deal for me then. I was really hoping for a palette with blues and greens and a couple neutrals.


----------



## Genn (May 5, 2014)

a self tanner maybe?


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 5, 2014)

Genn said:


> well this will no big deal for me then. I was really hoping for a palette with blues and greens and a couple neutrals.


  That would be an awesome palette, but I don't think they would release another palette so soon after Naked 3 and Electric. Body beauty balm is not exciting at all for me and I'm sure their price will kill the little interest I have. I wish they would have gone with individual blushes, bronzers and highlighters instead of the Naked Flushes trios, that would have been exciting for summer.


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

I think it'll be a TEAL focused naked palette.   uD wants my money bad.


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

Oh just read the thread.  No.  U had me w the palette color Ud! It could've been love


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Oh just read the thread. No. U had me w the palette color Ud! It could've been love


  I wish they would do more color palettes or just color products in general instead of just focusing on their Naked line.  If they insist on expanding everything Naked, I would especially love a purple toned Naked palette that included shades similar to NARS Lhasa and MAC Moth Brown.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (May 5, 2014)

Here are the summer products: http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/05/urban-decay-summer-nights#more-50295. I wonder if she wasn't supposed to show these yet!


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 5, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Here are the summer products: http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/05/urban-decay-summer-nights#more-50295. I wonder if she wasn't supposed to show these yet!


  Thanks for the link! Naked Flushed in Streak looks perfect for me and the bronzer seems to be brown instead of orange so yay! I'm still not sold on their beauty balm products, but I might try out the illuminating one in store at some point. I'm happy to know that UD won't be getting my money this summer and I can focus on other collections.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 7, 2014)

I have a silly question,,,the very first Naked Flushed palette that came out - is that the same one as "Strip" and they just renamed it? Because I have that one and it looks exactly the same. I also have Native (it's been on the Sephora site for a while) and I love it!! Looks like I just need Streak now lol


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 7, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I have a silly question,,,the very first Naked Flushed palette that came out - is that the same one as "Strip" and they just renamed it? Because I have that one and it looks exactly the same. I also have Native (it's been on the Sephora site for a while) and I love it!! Looks like I just need Streak now lol


  They just changed the original one to Naked Flushed Naked. Strip is going to be a completely different one.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 7, 2014)

Ahh ok. Still looks too close to Naked, I'll have to go play with the testers when Sephora gets them lol!


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 7, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ahh ok. Still looks too close to Naked, I'll have to go play with the testers when Sephora gets them lol!


  I feel like the bronzer looks a lot more brown instead of orange, but I am going to be checking out the testers as well.


----------

